# iPad, Time Capsule et streaming de films/séries



## Vivien (29 Avril 2016)

Bonjour,

Je me tâte quant à l'achat d'une Time Capsule.

Ce qui me ferait vraiment basculer pour cet achat, serait le fait de pouvoir lire ses films ou séries (généralement aux formats .mkv ou .avi), stockés sur la Time Capsule, depuis l'iPad.

Est-ce possible via l'app VLC ou une autre appli?

Au cas où..., est ce que la même chose est possible depuis sa box (Bbox Sensation) ou téléviseur (Smart TV Samsung) ? (sans apple tv)

Merci


----------



## Lauange (29 Avril 2016)

Salut, Je te conseille plutôt Infuse qui fait ça très bien.


----------



## Vivien (29 Avril 2016)

Donc c'est possible 

Merci de ta réponse

Infuse est une solution all-in, qui gère le process de A à Z (du pointage du dossier sur l'iPad jusque sa lecture) ?
Enfin, Infuse Free ou il faut passer direct sur du pro?


----------



## Lauange (29 Avril 2016)

J'ai la version pro. La free je ne l'ai pas testée.


----------



## Vivien (29 Avril 2016)

Et depuis une box ou peut-être une Smart TV, as-tu réussi à lire le contenu de ta Time Capsule?


----------



## Lauange (29 Avril 2016)

Je lis mes divx sur un disque dur connecté sur ma borne airport extreme. Cette dernière est connectée sur ma livebox. Je n'ai pas de TC car je n'ai pas choisi ce mode de sauvegarde.

Ajout -----

Ca fonctionne aussi lorsque je connecte une iles usb ou autres directement sur la livebox. C'est vraiment nickel.


----------



## Vivien (29 Avril 2016)

Ok. Merci pour tes réponses


----------



## ckyja (30 Avril 2016)

Je lis mes films (AVI / MKV) sur ma Timecapsule depuis mon iPad avec l'application Aceplayer, ça fonctionne très bien et facile à configurer.


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Avril 2016)

La Time Capsule, ça répond à un besoin en terme de wifi, ou c'est juste pour s'en servir de disque réseau ?
Parce que dans ce dernier cas, un "vrai" NAS pourra être beaucoup plus fonctionnel et surtout moins cher...


----------

